# Homemade Livewell



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

Here is a livewell that I just made for my yak.









Soft cooler bought at walmart.










On/OFF Switch










Wiring to switch and battery with fuse housing










Battery Pack.




















Water flow tubing



















Inside










Top Hatch










Finished Product


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Very cool


Jesse


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

did u try it out in the bathtub?? so how much was the total? very cool!


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

yeah...i put it in the bathtub and it works fine. Everything cost around $40


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

where ya goung to put it?


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

right behind the seat...where I kept the bait bucket.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Nice work...*

For folks who are not so inventive, I have a hard-side minnow bucket that has the same sort of dimensions -- it's called a min-o2-life, made by frabill.

I find that it works pretty well and is right around the same price
http://www.cabelas.com/prod-1/0022971016363a.shtml


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Nice and simple, i like it. Any idea how long it will run on that AA battery pack?


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

^ I'm actually testing it now....its been running for 3 and half hours. I'll post the end results.


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

ok...so i tested out the battery back last night...it died at about 10hrs. I was surprised it lasted that long. The batteries are radio shack rechargeable. I'm glad it will last a whole trip.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

was it pumping water when you tested this out?? i have such a hard time beleiving that pack lasts that long.


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

i had it in the bathtub for the first 2 hrs then I had to take it out since my parents needed to use it.


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

u think that will make a difference in the water?


----------



## jm2fly (Nov 19, 2004)

That's great! What kind of pump did you use and where did you get that?


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

its a tsunami bilge pump, bought it at walmart for $17.


----------

